# Fantasy RP



## ~riku~ (Nov 14, 2008)

> A fantasy world where magical beings such as witches, wizards, elves and others lurk. Where there are vampires and werewolves, continually killing one another, the demons, incubus and the succubus lurk within shadows, pouncing on hapless preys. Other magical beings wonder around, either working together or killing one another. The sea creatures, the mermaids and mermen, protect their place fiercely. As each day passes, nothing changes - it's either life or death.





*Spoiler*: _~|Rules|~_ 



-No spamming.
-This RP is M rated, so swear and do whatever you want.
-If you have bad grammar, don't join, this RP will turn into a dead noobhole. (I'm not going to rip your throat out for typos). EG: i kicked you and you flew into a wall. EG: natsu smiled and sat down. /EG 
-You have to type in full sentences, capital letters, full stops, colons, semi-colons, basically, don't type like the above posts. If you can't type like that because you simply can't or you can't be bothered since it's a forum, then don't join, I won't accept you.
- No godmode. If I see you playing in total godmode, you'll be banned. If you don't know what it means, some of you might know it as 'godmod'. Wiki search it or something.
-Don't kill other people's character without their permission.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~START~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​


----------



## Writers Block (Dec 10, 2008)

Hell.

What a word. Few have ever existed to encompass the life I live quite as well as "hell". Every day I wake up in my smallish, less-than-comfortable shack on the edge of the forest. Every day I get dressed and brush my teeth, weary of the day to come, unsure of what difficulties may lie ahead.

Will this day pass as normal? Will the government finally find me, the second most wanted man in the country? Will the Unknown ones I seek finally appear before me? Will I be chased down by Asii? Or will something different altogether happen?

This seemed like it was destined to be a relatively slow day, and I sat in silence, thinking about nothing in particular, waiting for the day to begin. And begin it would.

Lacking a clock, I was unsure of the time. It was still dark. A full moon, faint light of which was streaming down through the loose canopy outside. 


That's when the knock came at my door.


"Come in." I said, with an intonation that made it sound like a question. I was thinking a question (It was along the lines of _"WHAT THE DAMN HELL?!"_), so that was probably where the confusion came in. I drew my dagger as the as the door creaked open to reveal an extremely pale man with blue eyes and white, scruffy hair.

Tall, he looked relatively young except for the hair. He lacked any facial hair or immediately noticeable hair on any of the other visible parts of his body. He wore all black. Sandals, military-quality jeans, and a sleeveless T-shirt that seemed more appropriate for an undershirt.

There were very few things I knew for certain about this man past his appearance.

First of all, he lacked any significant moral difficulties with speechless crimes. This was made obvious by his empty eyes.

Second, he was not a human. No humans face came to a point in the front quite as successfully as his own.

Third, and of this I was only 99% certain, he was an Unknown. Either that or a shape-shifter, which, I reasoned, was certainly a possibility.

"State your name and business," I said in as sharp a voice as possible in the pre-dawn hours.

He grinned slightly. "Name? Ilek Smeltins. Business? Scouting."

I moved into an on guard position. "Scouting. For whom?"

His grin became more pronounced. "Nobody knows his name."

I eyed him suspiciously as I said, "I do. It's Oni, king of you Unknown types."

His grin fell and became replaced with an all-business expression at that. There was a long pause.

"I work not for the king," he finally stated. His business completed, he slipped back outside into the darkness.

"Halt!" I yelled, but to no avail. Ilek Smeltins was gone. I chased him out the door, and ran into the darkness myself.


This was just the first of several seemingly unrelated events that would occur that morning, the next of which would occur in approximately fifteen minutes.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 10, 2008)

((First person? Interesting. That will be how I will Rp Yoru! Thanks for the inspiration WB!))

My eyes opened slowly, the sun stinging my eyes as the rays hit them. I winced and covered my eyes with my hands. When I thought my eyes could take the light, I moved my hand, sitting up. The world around me came into focus. Of all of the places in the forest to fall asleep, I pick the place where the sun actually shines through.

I was a bit disorientated. I struggled what had happened the night before. There was... A bright light, I believe. A flame? Right, I forgot that I was practicing my pyrokinesis, which I had finally gotten good at. I had lit a fire while training, burning trees accidentally. I tried to hold back the flames, I remember. I must have over-exhausted myself, passing out.

Then something seemed missing. Where were the burnt trees? I turned my head around slowly, only to find my answer. I had done a decent amount of damage, at least 20 trees had been turned into a charred, barren wasteland. I suppose it wasn't quite large enough to be a waste_land_ though. What was I working on... Or at least supposed to after I learned pyrokinesis. Hydrokinesis would be good, the ability to control water. I stood up, still a bit disorientated, and thought about how hydrokinesis worked.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 10, 2008)

I ran swiftly through the dark forest, moving around the dark, twisted trees. The forest was misty and looked blue, fusing with the cold, dark night and silver moon.

Collapsed to the ground, the long blades of the soft grass reaching over my head, I breathed heavily, trying to control it. I shut my eyes and carried on forcing it shut until tears leaked out. The footsteps that were following after me had faded away. 

Looking up, I took a deep breath and stood shakily. Blood stained my long sword and I trembled, just looking at it. I hated it when I was attacked. I had no choice but to hit back; which I hated.

I wiped it carefully on the grass and lay back against a tree, trying to stay strong.

_It's weak to cry....I must stop...please..._


----------



## Writers Block (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome. I haven't RPed with another first-personite for well over a year. 

I ran in the direction that I felt his energy in. The cold night air seemed to freeze on to my skin, but it was quickly replaced by sticky morning air, which wasn't much better. The moonlight soon disappeared from the canopy entirely, but it was not replaced by sunlight: I wasn't sure what time it was, but I doubted the sun was rising. I wasn't sure, however.

As I felt his energy stop moving, I slowed to a fast trot so that I could catch my breath. I had been running for at least fifteen minutes, and it felt like my leg muscles were going to lock up. Just two years ago, they would have given quite a long time previously.

I took three deep breaths, and was just about to break off again when something that I had not previously noticed caught my eye.

A river of blood.

I stopped moving to examine it. It was flowing like a stream, but there was an altogether less fluid motion to it, naturally because the blood was a much denser substance. I looked up and tried to set out in the direction of Ilek. Unfortunately, there was a problem. I had no idea where he, or indeed I, was.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 11, 2008)

I woke up, yawning and rubbing her damp eyes and glanced at the still too dark forest realizing that I had fallen asleep for a few minutes. _It's never light in this area... I must get out of here._ I stood up, perplexed, staggering a little.

_Why do I trust people so easily?_ I thought to myself while walking hurriedly._ Why do I...I..._

I bit my lip as I remembered the blood red eyes staring at me hungrily, the blood red eyes of my 'friend.'

I tripped on a loose tree root and fell in a muddy clearing. I just sat still, feeling dazed.


----------



## Writers Block (Dec 11, 2008)

I turned around. I would find my home again, soon enough... I could figure out my turns, surely. Certainly no more than two occurrences so strange as the appearance of Ilek Smeltins and the river of blood could occur.

I was correct. Something, much, much stranger happened as another Unknown appeared before.

_When it rains, it pores..._

I took a moment to take him. Tallish, like Ilek. White hair, also. Red eyes. Dressed in similar clothes, but the shirt was much more complete. He was pale, but seemed somehow flushed also, in a sense that suggested stress. I took a good look at him, and realized that he was absolutely not working for Oni, the king of the Unknown.

Standing before me was absolutely none other than Oni, the king of the Unknown. I instantly slipped on guard and drew my knife (which I had thankfully not left at the cabin). The human government wasn't the only one that wanted me dead...

He seemed not to recognize me. "Who are you?" he said, in a voice devoid of any emotion.

"My name is James Andrew," I said.

"I did not really care until you lied. Now, tell me your name," he responded.

I grinned. "Your reputation for detecting lies is not based on nothing, sire. I am Kan, the famous thief."

"I do not know you, nor do I care about you. If you'll excuse me..." he finally said, and attempted to continue past me.

"WAIT!" I screamed, at the top of my lungs. "I can't let you get away: you destroyed my village."

He stopped and paused.

"I apologize," he began. "I do not remember."

I tried to yell at him, but before I managed it, he had vanished into thin air. I took a look at my surroundings and realized that he had not vanished, I had. I was right in front of the cabin.

Utterly perplexed, I opened the door and entered in.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 11, 2008)

I decided that hydrokinesis would have to wait once I sensed something nearby. My breath became visible as all the air in the area suddenly turned as cold as ice. I recognized this sudden change in atmosphere from somewhere before. A single word formed on my lips, but I couldn't speak it as my lips quivered in the cold.

The silhouette ran at me, stopping a bit away, hiding in the shadows. The cold intensified greatly and suddenly. The figure chuckled that low soft chuckled I had heard before. "You'll have to speak up." The soft voice said. "I can't hear what you even said..."

My lips formed the word again then I managed to get it out. "Vampire..." I said quietly, but audibly. "It's you... The one from before..." I remembered. The creature... Who killed my ancestors. The dark black hair, the crimson eyes, pale skin, cold as ice. The name came to me... How could I forget it? "Tsu-Tsumetai." I said his name.

The chuckled came from the shadows as the figure walked out, coming into view. Nothing about him had changed since I saw him a few years ago. But that was before I got a good grasp on my powers. "You remembered my name. I am honored." He said all too sarcastically. Now... I can use my powers well. There is nowhere for me to run... I had to fight him. He took a step forward.

I answered his movement with a step back in fear. Not good. I realized that even though I had control over a few powers, I had very little chance of actually _killing_ him.


----------



## Writers Block (Dec 11, 2008)

Yay. More exposition.

Upon entering the house, I sat down at my desk. Yes, he had somehow sent me from that spot to where I ended up. Didn't want to bother with me, I supposed. I got out the notes I had been keeping for the past few years.

The categories included Self (which included newspaper articles and wanted posters, as well as my own personal reflections and memoirs), the Unknown, and some others. I opened the page on the Unknown. It included just about everything I could lay my hands on, and was much more complete than my own file (after all, what could I possibly not know about my own actions?).

I looked for the files on Oni. Found a photograph. That was definitely him I'd seen. I read an overview of his powers. They included superhuman strength, and an incredible knowledge of the human mind that pretty much added up to being able to convince most anyone of most anything, or convince most anyone to say most anything. If one loses fear of breaking the fourth wall, I suppose they would say jedi mind tricks.

Also, of note, the files included accounts that seem to suggest that he had the ability of self-teleportation. Could it be possible that not were the accounts accurate, but they were understatements? Of course. How else could I have possibly gotten back to the cabin? That seemed to be the most reasonable explanation, in a screwed up sense of the term.

I looked through the general Unknown files and found no reference to Ilek. Obviously, he was undercover, alias-taking, functioning in secret, simply unimportant, or a combination of multiple of those. However, I did find reference to Suin.

Suin. How many times had I read those files? Dozens? Hundreds? Thousands? At least three times through, every day. Suin. Not simply a goal: an obsession. The first step to finding some undefined "treasure". Gold? Knowledge? None of those. Suin. Nobody knew what was uncovered by Suin, and many said it was simply an old wife's tale. I disagreed.

Suin had to be real. There was no way it couldn't be. Not after I'd spent so many years searching...

Unfortunately, next, another monumentally (if so-called) random event would occur, preventing me from reflecting on this more properly.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 11, 2008)

I always have plans for character's storylines.

Tsumetai lowered into a beastly stance, ready to attack. He showed his teeth, a shining white that almost hurt my eyes to look at. In his eyes, black as coals, I saw a hunger... Or thirst, rather. I'm not sure how I can describe it, but that thirst was directed at me... For _my_ blood. In a blur, hardly visible to me, the vampire charged directly at me.

I quickly looked around, seeing a rock, which I used telekinesis on to throw it at the charging creature. It smacked into the side of his head, yet he didn't seem too bothered by it. I had forgotten exactly how strong the vampires were. I was at least pleased that the rock had slowed him down. I felt like a defenseless rabbit running helplessly from a large wolf.

The predator stared me down, trying to make me break. In nothing more than a flash, he was behind me, pushing me to the ground with a foot, holding my arm in one of his hands. He pushed his foot while pulling my arm, making me yell in pain. He could easily tear my arm straight off of my torso.

My yells of pain seemed to please him. I was like a toy for his sick games. A evil smirk spread across his lips and he chuckled a soft, twisted laugh. "Scream for me!" He yelled, clearly showing me that I was a part of his game. He pushed down harder and further.

The added force on my arm pulled my elbow out of its socket. "Damn it!" I yelled in my agony, tears beginning to sting in my eyes as I felt helpless. I remembered the night before. The fire, the trees that were either completely ashes or heavily damaged. There was one tree that I saw, a large trunk, sitting no more than thirty feet away.

Tsumetai cackled insanely, ready to completely rip off my arm. Before he could apply  any more pressure, the tree slammed into him, knocking him into another tree. Luckily, my telekinesis came to help me when my life was in danger.

I stumbled to my feet, starting very slowly then increasing in speed, I ran. There was no way that that would have killed him. If I burn him... No, there is no way that I could get him in such a situation. I felt the vampire hit me in the side, sending me into a tree with a sickening crack. I gasped in pain, blood splattering from my mouth. He had recovered all too fast.

The horrible beast pinned my arms down to the tree with his hands, making me helpless. His eyes stared into mine with murderous intent.


----------



## Writers Block (Dec 12, 2008)

It had been barely ten minutes since I had returned home when I heard the pops.

_Dammit, not here!_

I burst out of the door. I saw trees exploding several hundred feet away. I covered my head and ran.

I was being chased by a vile, colorless gas called Asii. Basically, it was just a substance that continually retracted and expanded, effectively destroying everything it touched. Including people.

I ran. If the Asii didn't kill me, the thunderstorm of splinters would.

The appearance of Asii in the forest was not rare, it had been man-made, but it had spread beyond any control until it eventually confined itself to the forests. The reason would have been studied, but everyone who was dumb enough to try ended up dead. Don't get near Asii. Seriously.

It would tear up about a mile of forest before it dissipated and reappeared somewhere completely different later, so I knew I didn't have to run too far. I ran for about twenty minutes, getting significantly further than necessary away.

I turned back to return to the house. The Asii had clearly vanished.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 12, 2008)

I drew my knees to my chest and wrapped my arms around myself, closing my eyes. _I'm going mad. I can hear people in the forest. People...or some creature. Light-footed. I want to go home. _

Home. My sanctuary. Outside of the forest that I am was lost in. But I'll get out, I was nearly always in a situation like this. Naturally curious, I would always walk off to a random place and end up being lost, but would usually find my way back home in four days. The only difference was, that I was led here. Like a trap. 

_He tricked me...I thought it was just a friendly walk._


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 12, 2008)

Ever heard of a psychic vampire?

I struggled, wiggling my arms. I looked deep into the eyes of my attacker, seeing my reflection in his eyes, realizing how much fear and pain truly _was_ on my face. The only damage I did was made him bleed a little bit from when the tree had hit him. That's when I realized his head going toward my neck. The adrenaline started rushing quickly. Every started to happen quickly.

His head reached my neck. His teeth sunk in with a beastly growl. A bit of his own blood leaked onto me.

I screamed. The _last_ thing I wanted to do was die like this. Even if I survived from this blood loss, I would go through a pain unlike much other. I had heard stories of the two ways to become a vampire. Drink their blood or get bitten by one, their venom spreading through your body for three days until you actually become one of them. I did _not_ want to be a damn vampire! Not after what they did to my family! I realized my opportunity. I set a fire at his feet with pyrokinesis, starting to burn his leg.

The beast screamed, releasing his fangs from my neck. He patted the flame out, then looked at my with a scowl. That was when my powers began to lose control again.

I accidentally set more fire, over and over, to the forest around me. The pain from the spreading venom burnt like a fire within my _own_ blood. It spread rapidly, so I couldn't concentrate. The burning trees began to fall, the vampire running to avoid death by flames. I couldn't stop him as he was far too fast. I threw a tree away from me with my mind, running away from the area myself.

It was unbearable. The pain was excessive. The world around me started to spin as I ran. My breath was heavy with whines of pain in my voice. I stumbled over my own feet, falling to the ground with a loud thud. My vision blurred an my eyes closed as the pain drew me into unconsciousness.


----------



## Writers Block (Dec 13, 2008)

I approached what had once been my house. My notes, some dusty volumes, some food, some drinks, and some bed sheets remained, as well as much of the base of the house and the whole of the door. There was some rotten, destroyed wood on the floor. There was also remaining a rucksack. 

I picked up the sack and put all my remaining worldly possessions in it. I would be needing a new home. Perhaps I could get an axe from somewhere to chop wood. In the mean time, I needed to find some other shelter. Like, a cave.

I headed back into the deeper forest. The sun had by now risen entirely.


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Dec 16, 2008)

As I walked through the forest,exploring joyfully saw what looked like a house."Now who could live here,no,who would live here?" I asked myself.It looked like the most plain house in the world,not to metion the most boring."Might as well check it out." I said to myself,approaching the bland house.I knocked on the door.No answer, so I decided to turn the knob ,and to my surprise, it was unlocked, so I went inside. Wow, this place looked horrible,there was dust _everywhere_.But soon I found a trail, hopefully it was someone with food, so I headed out to the trail as fast as I could,after all they can't be very far away,right?


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2008)

I stood up and took a deep breath. _I'm going to get out of here. I am.
_

I wrapped the black cloak, that was in my small bag, around me and moved surreptitiously about in the forest. _I'm sure I recognize that tree. And that trail. Hmm. Maybe._


----------



## Writers Block (Dec 22, 2008)

Mostly to usher along the story. No time like the present.

As I walked on the winding trail, something odd seemed to be tugging at the edge of my memory. It was a deja vu feeling.

I shook my head and decided it was nothing. The feeling kept tugging, until eventually it was just plain pulling. I decided to follow it. It led me back to a story I'd heard with a man walking along a path and he met several other adventurers, and their fates were to be tied together.

Heh. Silly, silly storybook adventures.


----------

